# ShrinkWrap



## The SMiths In De (Mar 10, 2004)

Hello All.

I had a thought as I went past a boat yard and seen boats being shrinkwrapped???
What do you think?

Any Ideas.. I did a search on the site and don't think this was brough up before.

I see the negative comments out weigh the good for RV covers, thought this may be an option?

Has anyone tried this?
Or just wax it and see ya in the spring????


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't think the shrink wrap would be a good idea. There would be no place for condensation to go. Everything I've read, a breathable cover should be used on rv's so moisture can escape.

Probably no problem for boats because they're always wet anyway, so what's a little condensation?









I've got mine covered up with an adco sfs aquashed cover as I type. I feel the benefits of keeping the weather and sun off of it for 6 months outweigh the few scuff marks on the corners I get from the cover rubbing. It's somewhat sheltered from the wind, it billows some in a heavy wind, but not too bad.

Mike


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I picked up the same one for mine. I have one for the pop up camper and never had a problem with it. It was as clean as when I had covered it. The material breaths well so the moisture escapes well. The pop up was 12 years old when we bought it, so I don't know how much the corners were scuffed by the cover, but I didn't notice anything new when I checked it out in the spring.

Paul


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Mike,
Do you do anything special for tying it down?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Brian,

I don't really do anything special to tie it down. The cover comes with straps that go underneath the trailer to hold it on. There are also grommets on the front and back that I run a rope thru to tighten up the cover a bit. Don't want the cover too tight, as it will rip, a little billowing in the wind is fine. The straps underneath do a good job of holding it in place.

The cover I have is made for a taller trailer, so it does drag on the ground and was wearing out the bottom edge. What I did was to use some old spring clamps I had to bunch up the fabric and hold it off the ground.

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds easy enough. Hard to manipulate into place? I'm guessing a step ladder and a couple of helpers? Definitely sounds like a good thing to do on a calm dry day.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

They shink wrap the boats up here too.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

A couple of helpers on ladders should do the trick, it rolls up somewhat compact so you can get it up there.

I do mine by myself, I climb on the roof, unroll it, unfold it, throw the sides over the edge, climb down, pull it into place and connect the straps, takes me about 10-15 minutes.

I know you're not supposed to climb on the roof, but I'm pretty light, I stay away from the front where it's really flimsy and try to step on the roof trusses or edges. Haven't heard any cracking noises up there yet







If you're not comfortable doing that, you can do it from a ladder with some help.

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The Big in BigBadBrain is literal. If I even thought about climbing up there it would creak. Here is a bridge that I made suffer (that's my son in front of me - "gee Dad, the bridge REALLY bounces with you on it!").
















Still, it sounds like it should be manageable. Might need to borrow another ladder though (I've been thinking about buying a new 10 ft step ladder anyway).

Thanks!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Would take about 2 of me to equal you brain!!!!!







5' 9" and scrawny pretty much describes me







I'll take you on my side anytime. I'd definitely stay off the roof if I were you though
















Mike


----------

